# Gooderham's EST'D 1832. 25oz Brown Jug.



## citchmook (Jun 5, 2020)

Does anyone have information on this brown whiskey jug? I know that it was a Canadian company that no longer exists. This is the first time I've ever heard of Gooderham's. 25oz & Plastic cap.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 5, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Gooderham_Sr
		

.









						Gooderham and Worts - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




These should help.


----------

